# Using megasquirt on audi v8 questions?



## turborabbit77 (May 3, 2006)

WEll I already have doen my 4.2L quantum v8 Swap.. car was running strong on the 034 IIC ecu then something shorted it out.. Been a month now and i no news on the ECU.. SO i need to get this running ASAP and megasquirt may be the cheapest for now!!
Here is how the engine is setup
QTY 8 VW 4 wire 1.8t coils
60-2 wheel on crank
4 wire 02 sensor
3 wire TPS
Hall sender for cam signal
GM air temp sensor
Bosch ECT
I want to run wastespark on the v8 using the coils and 60-2 wheel i already have.
What do I need to change this over to Megasquirt. I want to keep it distributorless. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Using megasquirt on audi v8 questions? (turborabbit77)*

Dig around msextra.com it has info on the spark setup you'll need. A V3 board with an MS1 processor with the Extra code and right mods will do it. I don't know if anyone has an Audi V8 setup running on MS yet though. You might want to check out msruns.com in the Audi section to see if anyone has additional info.


----------



## turborabbit77 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Using megasquirt on audi v8 questions? (turborabbit77)*

well i think i can get it run.. what is needed when you do a 20v 1.8t on megasquirt.. I can base what i need off of that just run twice as many injectors and coils


----------



## joeysmoey (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Using megasquirt on audi v8 questions? (turborabbit77)*

hey this is joey that bought the 1.8t and 02j from you, that center section is shelled on that turbo. you probably didn't know but I took it apart to get the housing jethot coated and the turbine wheel ate something. Anyway, if you need help with ms get in touch with vwjunkie68 on here. or e-mail him at [email protected] His name is doug and if anyone can help with ms it's him!
by the way, if that 034 ecu gets fixed I might be interested in buying it










_Modified by joeysmoey at 6:39 PM 8-30-2007_


----------



## turborabbit77 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Using megasquirt on audi v8 questions? (joeysmoey)*

ill let you know on the ECU.. looks like they may be giving me a brand new one for cheaper then it would cost me to get fixed


----------

